# Agent Yes



## Pitbull44 (Jan 2, 2014)

Out of curiosity is anyone still using AY?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 3, 2014)

I deleted all the trolling posts. This isn't AG guys.

I pinned her Cyp this week. Still good to go.


----------



## independent (Jan 3, 2014)

Lol. Sorry about that brother.


----------



## droski (Jan 3, 2014)

i am currently running her test cyp. Deca and tren. Love her gear.


----------



## Swfl (Jan 3, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Lol. Sorry about that brother.



I'm not. He's source checking isn't that against the rules?  I feel that a smart ass comment is appropriate. honestly the whole thread should be deleted if we were to get technical...


----------



## independent (Jan 3, 2014)

Swfl said:


> I'm not. He's source checking isn't that against the rules?  I feel that a smart ass comment is appropriate. honestly the whole thread should be deleted if we were to get technical...



Let heavy handle it, we domt need this turning into an ag thread in the anabolic zone.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 3, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> So we can't make jokes about companies that don't pay to be a sponsor here...



Some shops pay fees but don't have sub forums. Please keep trolling out of the Anabolic zone.

Thanks


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2014)

Im perma cycling AY proviron, and have a hefty stash of oxandrolone ... When you find a legit source for these two products you stick with them.


----------



## AnabollicA (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm using AY TPA right now in prep for my regularly scheduled Bloodwork. I can taper down quickly so my test levels will appear within range. I love this stuff' its so smooth and my libido is crazy on it. Next blast will be with her MTR. However, I don't know about you guys but I am having trouble with AY shipping...been really long the last couple go rounds and currently waiting with no replies. I know she's popular but I'm anxiously waiting by the mailbox everyday! The mailman is gonna think I have the hots for him, stalking him everyday...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2014)

If the mailman starts looking jacked ....


----------



## Swfl (Jan 7, 2014)

Well ovrr the last 3 weeks or so shipping time s have been trashed because of the holidays and weather.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 7, 2014)

this ^^^^


----------



## AnabollicA (Jan 7, 2014)

Frigid weather can = cloudy/crashed gear, fingers crossed.


----------



## s2h (Jan 7, 2014)

yeah...this cold ass weather doesnt help things..i left my Watson script in the car by accident after going to the pharm...it started to get little crystals in it..


----------



## droski (Jan 7, 2014)

I have never had any ay gear take longer than ten days. Usually way before ten days.

Sent from my TM9S775 using Tapatalk


----------



## jshel12 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes. Test E and Tren E. See no reason to change a good thing unless the quality of products or service drops off, and in my opinion its still g2g.


----------



## droski (Jan 7, 2014)

Fixing to run ay test cyp, tren e, mast e, var, and proviron.

Sent from my TM9S775 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnabollicA (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm way past 10 days...but yeah it's the holidays, and they were closed for about a week too right at Christmas time.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hang in there. She had surgery and then was sick. Received everything and am one happy camper with her TPA


----------



## Drew83 (Jan 7, 2014)

AY has great products and is a stand up person to deal with.


----------



## murf23 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yea great products and very helpful customer service ...Didnt know bout the surgery > Get well soon AY


----------



## AnabollicA (Jan 7, 2014)

Pitbull44 said:


> Hang in there. She had surgery and then was sick. Received everything and am one happy camper with her TPA



Oh shit, thanks for letting me know. Thankfully I haven't been hounding her everyday about my gear! I drop her a note once a week to see what's up. She said she'll look into it; I'm sure she will. I hope she feels better.


----------



## droski (Jan 7, 2014)

she is usually very good about making sure everything is perfect. I try not to bug her to much because she is a busy woman but again i have never really had a problem with her or her service.

Sent from my TM9S775 using Tapatalk


----------



## keith1569 (Jan 7, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Im perma cycling AY proviron, and have a hefty stash of oxandrolone ... When you find a legit source for these two products you stick with them.



mmm cant have enough proviron


----------



## pasamoto (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm using tren e, EQ, and proviron. Very pleased


----------



## mr.buffman (Jan 10, 2014)

Using tpa ,npp,tbol


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 10, 2014)

If anyone needs an update on packs or any other questions, feel free to hit me up.  I'm here if you guys need anything.


----------



## vicious 13 (Jan 11, 2014)

Had a little snag w my last order but of course stayed patient and she had it taken care of in no time...got some tpa tipp sust test dbol tren and agent steel trying to stock up


----------



## AnabollicA (Jan 11, 2014)

Same here - I dropped back in here to say that AY is feeling better, I got my order today, and all is good in the world. 

I got a couple freebies and it was packed in a holiday gift motif LOL, that girl is class


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 11, 2014)

AnabollicA said:


> Same here - I dropped back in here to say that AY is feeling better, I got my order today, and all is good in the world.
> 
> I got a couple freebies and it was packed in a holiday gift motif LOL, that girl is class



Can't keep a women like that down... And agreed, she is a class all her own.


----------



## robono (Jan 13, 2014)

Any of y'all no of Pinnacle?? Well if so, don't waste ur $ with them. Jus sayyin...


----------



## NJRiot (Apr 25, 2014)

love robono's location!


----------



## s2h (Apr 25, 2014)

One AY product that gets overlooked sometimes is TIPP....really great mid to short ester test blend....really nice pre contest or for the year around lean bro who doesnt like any water retention...but wants something to pin a little less then prop or TPA....


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 25, 2014)

s2h said:


> One AY product that gets overlooked sometimes is TIPP....really great mid to short ester test blend....really nice pre contest or for the year around lean bro who doesnt like any water retention...but wants something to pin a little less then prop or TPA....




I've been using T400, going to try TIPP next.


----------



## jshel12 (Apr 25, 2014)

s2h said:


> One AY product that gets overlooked sometimes is TIPP....really great mid to short ester test blend....really nice pre contest or for the year around lean bro who doesnt like any water retention...but wants something to pin a little less then prop or TPA....



Do you feel TIPP has less water retention than Enanthate. I run AY test E 2 x week year round with arimidex.  Didn't know if there would be a difference.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 25, 2014)

No difference. The ester doesn't retain the water, it controls the timing of hormones being released. Your AI/diet will control dryness.


----------



## sneedham (Apr 25, 2014)

NJRiot said:


> love robono's location!



Change your avy you are confusing me...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## 1HungLo (Apr 25, 2014)

NJRiot said:


> love robono's location!



Yes, change your avy, you're confusing me too!


----------



## 1HungLo (Apr 25, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Change your avy you are confusing me...
> 
> This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!



Yes, thank you!


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 3, 2015)

^^ typed in braille


----------

